# TOKYO | Kabukicho 1-Chome District Development | 225m | 48 fl | T/O



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

TOKYO 東京 | Shinjuku Tokyu Milano Former Site Redevelopment 新宿TOKYU MILANO 再開発 | 225m | Pro











information:
height: 225m
floors: 40
use: Mixed use / Hotel - Shops - Theater
start: 2019
complete: 2022

Location:
https://goo.gl/maps/17dETUAs9N52


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The plans for the former Tokyu Milano cinema theater in Kabukicho have been released and do not disappoint. A 225m tall mixed use building, with a large theater and a hotel will go U/C in 2019. 

http://www.decn.co.jp/?p=95887

The site is currently in use as a Virtual Reality theater. 











http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2017/11/40225m-6a1f.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

I just remembered this image that had come out earlier. Although it doesn't resemble the design of the base in the news article it does give an indication on what kind of building it is supposed to become. 

http://www.kantei.go.jp/jp/singi/tiiki/kokusentoc/170210goudoukuikikaigi/shiryou3.pdf











the former building on the site.










http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-entry-2218.html


----------



## Astaire007 (Mar 13, 2011)

11/25


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

More images.

http://www.kantei.go.jp/jp/singi/tiiki/kokusentoc/tokyoken/tokyotoshisaisei/dai13/shiryou4.pdf


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Prep work has started.

03/20



















At the other side the VR ZONE hall is still in operation.










source:
http://skyscraper-urban-development-institute.com/blog-entry-3064.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Construction has started.

https://prtimes.jp/main/html/rd/amp/p/000000410.000010686.html?__twitter_impression=true

https://www.kensetsunews.com/archives/352030


A picture I took in May but forgot to post here in this thread.
05/18


20190518_162546 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

update



















source:
https://twitter.com/tokyo_mater/status/1162250583769640960


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

source:
https://twitter.com/charlie_yuki/status/1226116345651023872


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

02/28












source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52483833.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

08/30



















source:








新宿ミラノ座跡地！高さ225m「(仮称)歌舞伎町一丁目地区開発計画」の建設状況（2020.8.30） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


完成予想図[出典：新宿区] 　歌舞伎町の新宿ミラノ座跡地で建設中の「(仮称)歌舞伎町一丁目地区開発計画（新宿 TOKYU MILANO 再開発計画）」(地上48階、高さ225m)の完成予想図です。建築主は東急レクリエーション、東急の2社で2022年8月31日の竣工予定です。 完成予想



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The steel is going up and it's not going slow.










source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322030097667252226


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

this looks great, it should be a unique addition to the Shinjuku skyline


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

I've just noticed that nobody posted the final render of the building. Here it is








And an update
























新宿ミラノ座跡地！高さ225m「(仮称)歌舞伎町一丁目地区開発計画」の建設状況（2020.11.22） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　歌舞伎町の新宿ミラノ座跡地で建設中の「(仮称)歌舞伎町一丁目地区開発計画（新宿 TOKYU MILANO 再開発計画）」(地上48階、高さ225m)です。「シネシティ広場」越しに撮影しました。地上部の鉄骨が組まれ始めておりどんどん高くなってきています。 　下半分は商業施設、



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Wow, this is probably one of the best looking skyscrapers going up in the world


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

最新空撮あり！高さ225m、新宿ミラノ座跡地の「(仮称)歌舞伎町一丁目地区開発計画」の建設状況（2020.12.18〜27） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　2020年12月18日にヘリから撮影した歌舞伎町です。中央で建設中のビルが新宿ミラノ座跡地の「(仮称)歌舞伎町一丁目地区開発計画（新宿 TOKYU MILANO 再開発計画）」(地上48階、高さ225m)です。既に鉄骨が組まれ始めておりどんどん高くなっています。高さ225mは西新宿の超



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## DiavoloAlteza (Oct 1, 2020)

Daniiif said:


> View attachment 906812
> 
> 
> View attachment 906817
> ...


Looks great!!!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355109453964607491


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Japanese construction sites are so colorful!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361851538063298564


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Japanese skyscraper, either just a box or too much going on.


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

https://twitter.com/Mr_Tarinn


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Interesting windows...


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

They have arrived at the setback, from here it will be the hotel part of the tower.









































































source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371446752478253061all pictures in twitter thread


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Let me say that that's a mystical and kinda in fact unique(as far I have been witnessed of other buildings, both built and u/c ones) facade look you got there, Tokyo. Really looking forward to see more of it, when it tops out one beautiful day. Extremely interesting and exciting, that's what's it's 😅😌😉👌👍


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379058749696974849










source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378678419236380677


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

https://twitter.com/zeiko24


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Awesome cladding. I feel that it will be my favorite building in Tokyo!


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

Looks like a midcentury modern facade:



http://imgur.com/KmhvnrQ


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

hateman said:


> Looks like a midcentury modern facade:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/KmhvnrQ


..with top modern touch to it, too.Indeed. But yeah, get the mediocre similarities from some ((special)) post-modernistic style(I didn't know that type of building style BTW, apparently a "lower branch" of post-modernism), sure😅✌👍


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

https://twitter.com/Mr_Tarinn


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

ヤマタカ
Older update
















Working4520


----------



## DiavoloAlteza (Oct 1, 2020)

Just Gorgeous


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 21:*



redcode said:


> Untitled by Yuuki Usuba, on Flickr


----------



## xing lin (Jan 27, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441177334438977541









This has got to be my favourite ongoing Tokyo project-- those fritted glass arches are such a perfect blend of old and new!


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

xing lin said:


> This has got to be my favourite ongoing Tokyo project-- those fritted glass arches are such a perfect blend of old and new!


Indeed, it's quite a unique design for a Japanese skyscraper

It's now close to being topped out
















まさお


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

topped out








source








source








source


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 2:*








_PB020029.jpg by mochizuki masaya, on Flickr


----------



## thomthom (Jan 10, 2011)

*A couple shots from a couple of weeks ago, from the Nishi (North) Shinjuku / Okubo side.

A welcome addition to Shinjuku. Out of all the central Tokyo districts, it's probably the one most need of regeneration, despite it's relative fame. So many cracks in the pavement these days. Kabukicho is an enjoyable novelty for tourists coming for a brief trip, but living here, it's honestly one of my least favourite places in Japan and I think it would be great if the area moved away from Pachinko and cup ramen and massage, towards something more amenable to international tourism and commerce.*


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

to the left








source








source


----------

